# Cape Point Drum report!!



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Got back Sunday after two days fishin the Point in Hatteras. Caught 8 red drum from 26-41" with 3 citations at 40, 40, and 41". Go south and catch sea-mullets, then steak em for drum bait!!! Also gotta bonus chopper blue of about 12 pounds. Great weekend!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Good report Adam. I read your long report too. What a spectacular fishing trip! I'd say you got you're skate juju off for sure!


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

Are sea mullet the same as roundhead or whitting?

I drove down Monday to check out Cape Point and pick up a rod from Hatteras Jack and reel & tackle from TW's. I walked out to the point to see what the fishing was like. I would have liked to stay and watch into the night for the drum, but i had to get back to Maryland. On the way back home I stop at Sandbridge. There was on one small family fishing it was very windy and a cold front from the Ocean was coming through. I left and continued home.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yes

sea mullet=roundhead=whiting=kingfish


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

Dr. Bubba,

Have you been fishing for red drum this spring season? I'm trying to wet my feet at this drum fishing. I could rent a 4x4 and go to NC and try fishing with the locals, but I prefer to start in a not so crowded setting.

Do you have any suggestions for VA or NC?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great report Adam! Good to hear things are hopping down south. Have any pictures?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

steve, not all of Hatteras is crowded. The point just happens to be a magnet for good fisherman and yayhoos.

In Adam's longer report, he picked his times to hit the point when it was least crowded, and scored well.

But as water temps rise, you should be able to fish unencumbered from the north beach of Hatteras. Other than that, the eastern shore barriers are good, but hard to get to.
You may want to try sandbridge if you don't want to head all the way to NC.

I fished false point near Hatteras inlet in mid march. Conditions seemed good, but we ended up with a dogfishathon. Other than that I haven't done a lot of drum fishing this spring. Gonna try the ES barriers in may though.


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

Dr. Bubba,

Thanks for the advice and info.


----------



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

By the way who makes the small bait boxes that attach to waist belt? It looks like a index card file box.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Flambeau makes the one I have(bout 6 bucks).
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/cgi-bin/noteboards/reddog.cgi?read=8112 Look here Sand Flea for pics, theyre scattered on the board.

Adam


----------

